# Query about ACT Broadband in Chennai



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2015)

I live in Chennai and want to take ACT broadband connection. I have 2 questions:

Are there any viable *alternatives* (cable broadband, not ADSL) that are cheaper than ACT?
If I take an ACT connection, will I be able to simply *connect it to a TP-LINK Router* like I could do with Wishnet in Kolkata?


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> I live in Chennai and want to take ACT broadband connection. I have 2 questions:
> 
> Are there any viable *alternatives* (cable broadband, not ADSL) that are cheaper than ACT?
> If I take an ACT connection, will I be able to simply *connect it to a TP-LINK Router* like I could do with Wishnet in Kolkata?



Nope, you broadband is available but act has good reviews than you.

Yes you can, they give you Ethernet cable to home.


----------

